# Angels Bulldogs Dragons



## Colin1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bill
book arrived today, many thanks and I sincerely look forward to poring over it. For those of you who haven't yet, here's all the details you need:

Angels Bulldogs Dragons
The 355th FG in World War II
Bill Marshall
ISBN 0 912173 02 5


----------



## drgondog (Sep 1, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Bill
> book arrived today, many thanks and I sincerely look forward to poring over it. For those of you who haven't yet, here's all the details you need:
> 
> Angels Bulldogs Dragons
> ...



Thank you Colin! It is a history written for historians.. I have just finished a major re-write to include far more details on several missions of significance, a lot more information regarding engagements, credits, locations and a lot more details on aircraft and pilots lost.

(for a lot more $$$)


----------

